# EVO is the absolute worst major online snowboard retailer



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've never had a problem with them, and they are also my local shop and contribute to the snow community. Care to elaborate?


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've dealt with them. Didn't have an issue with my purchase, so no complaint. Hence, never dealt with their customer service/resolution dept.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes, do you care to elaborate on your issues with EVO? All of the experiences I have had with them have been fine. Firing a shot like this pretty much means nothing. More than a few members of this forum have had good experiences with EVO. EVO ain't Tightboards, that is for sure.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

redlude97 said:


> I've never had a problem with them, and they are also my local shop and contribute to the snow community. Care to elaborate?


no problem
I go through a lot of other online retailers and don't have any problems either. 
I had more than one person completely mis guide me into thinking they knew what they were talking about. After my own research and receiving the wrong products, I figured this out. 
Then when I called them thinking they were gonna be sorry for all the trouble they caused me, they say that can't find my order. Then they try and get me to pay the return shipping on brandnew unused items that they mis informed me on. Then they send me one shipping label for a snowboard and boots, lol, who ships those together. (that's right nobody). 
I finally got it all taken care of. But I personally think their customer service likes to just tell you things even if they're BS guesses just to get you to make your decision quicker and their return process is terrible.

By the way I love Backcountry.com, I have made thousands of dollars in purchases and always treated like a valued customer


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> Yes, do you care to elaborate on your issues with EVO? All of the experiences I have had with them have been fine. Firing a shot like this pretty much means nothing. More than a few members of this forum have had good experiences with EVO. EVO ain't Tightboards, that is for sure.


Not everyone is gonna have a bad experience man, use a little common sense.
I have been going through EVO for years but I never tried to return anything before.
And I'm not firing a shot, I'm trying to help others out. I could careless about hurting EVO.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

OP, please tell us more. You're leaving out major details :dunno:

I havent had an issue with them for the past 3 yrs that I have been purchasing from EVO. And they're local to me. I just ordered Rome Targa bindings, and when I got them, there was missing hardware. I talked to them that day, and they asked what was missing and told me to email them pics of my binding that had missing hardware. They didnt seem like they were trying to get rid of me and not help with my issue. 
To add, after I bought the bindings, EVO had dopped the price by 30%. I called customer service and they gave me the difference. In there policy, it states that if the price drops within 20 days of your purchase, you will be refunded the difference. :yahoo::yahoo:

OP, can you elaborate more?


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

IS3_FTW said:


> OP, please tell us more. You're leaving out major details :dunno:
> 
> I havent had an issue with them for the past 3 yrs that I have been purchasing from EVO. And they're local to me. I just ordered Rome Targa bindings, and when I got them, there was missing hardware. I talked to them that day, and they asked what was missing and told me to email them pics of my binding that had missing hardware. They didnt seem like they were trying to get rid of me and not help with my issue.
> To add, after I bought the bindings, EVO had dopped the price by 30%. I called customer service and they gave me the difference. In there policy, it states that if the price drops within 20 days of your purchase, you will be refunded the difference. :yahoo::yahoo:
> ...


They told me that a board had mag, when I said I couldn't find any description of it having mag, they insisted that it did... they lied, it got here and there was no mag
They told me DC boots had the same shrinkage and as small a foot print as Burtons...Another lie...
This was multiple people who verified these things and I just ended up with one big hassle trying to get them to fix their mistakes.

Look I really am happy some people had a good experience, I don't wish anyone other than a great experience...just putting my thoughts out their that I got treated like crap and I'm a obviously a bit frustrated with it all and will never be buying anything from evo again regardless of how good their sales are.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

IS3_FTW said:


> sounds to me like you made a decision without doing your own research. seriously, would you order something, because 20 people say to buy it?
> 
> 
> 
> What about your loving Backcountry? just suck it up and deal with the mistakes you made without trying to have other people jump on your vent wagon


I'm sure their is more than one person in the EVO family on here...sorry I offended you dude, didn't mean for it to be personal bash on anyone except for the bad customer service I received from EVO.
Peace, I'm not putting this out there to fight, lol, I'm entitled to my opinion and you yours so I will respect you even though you've given me about as much respect as EVO did


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

RockSteady said:


> They told me that a board had mag, when I said I couldn't find any description of it having mag, they insisted that it did... they lied, it got here and there was no mag
> They told me DC boots had the same shrinkage and as small a foot print as Burtons...Another lie...
> This was multiple people who verified these things and I just ended up with one big hassle trying to get them to fix their mistakes.
> 
> Look I really am happy some people had a good experience, I don't wish anyone other than a great experience...just putting my thoughts out their that I got treated like crap and I'm a obviously a bit frustrated with it all and will never be buying anything from evo again regardless of how good their sales are.


that does suck. 
my advice for your future orders. go to the product website, if available and see there description of their own products. This way, you know what your purchasing and not based on someone that doesnt know what they're talking about.


----------



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

RockSteady said:


> They told me that a board had mag, when I said I couldn't find any description of it having mag, they insisted that it did... they lied, it got here and there was no mag
> They told me DC boots had the same shrinkage and as small a foot print as Burtons...Another lie...
> This was multiple people who verified these things and I just ended up with one big hassle trying to get them to fix their mistakes.
> 
> Look I really am happy some people had a good experience, I don't wish anyone other than a great experience...just putting my thoughts out their that I got treated like crap and I'm a obviously a bit frustrated with it all and will never be buying anything from evo again regardless of how good their sales are.


Ur still leaving out details.
What board and what boots?


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

RockSteady said:


> I'm sure their is more than one person in the EVO family on here...sorry I offended you dude, didn't mean for it to be personal bash on anyone except for the bad customer service I received from EVO.
> Peace, I'm not putting this out there to fight, lol, I'm entitled to my opinion and you yours so I will respect you even though you've given me about as much respect as EVO did


Im not trying to fight either. Just saying in response to your bad experience. Atleast you know, dont trust anyone:blink:


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

RockSteady said:


> And I'm not firing a shot, I'm trying to help others out. I could careless about hurting EVO.


I don't get it:icon_scratch: It sucks that you were misinformed, but I think the title qualifies as "firing a shot"!

*Evo is the absolute worst major online snowboard retailer*


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

IS3_FTW said:


> that does suck.
> my advice for your future orders. go to the product website, if available and see there description of their own products. This way, you know what your purchasing and not based on someone that doesnt know what they're talking about.


I completely agree with you, I told them that I looked at the snowboard description and they told me " I don't know what to tell you, Ive see the board and it has mag"
As far as boots go yeah, I probably should have made sure DC's shrinkage tech was as good as anyone else, I made a mistake, I took their word for it but should have just taken the extra time to fully research it myself. I appreciate the advise, I really do, I learned a few lessons from this experience, not sayin I'm perfect- but I appreciate people who just say what they know rather than acting like their an expert on something their not.
Peace


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

crash77 said:


> I don't get it:icon_scratch: It sucks that you were misinformed, but I think the title qualifies as "firing a shot"!
> 
> *Evo is the absolute worst major online snowboard retailer*


Maybe your right but my intentions were to help others be more careful with EVO, just a little warning to put in the back of everyone's head...I didn't post it to hurt evo..their future is not a factor in my future. And if I thought I could hurt evo with "a shot" I would have to be an idiot. I understand I'm not a factor in their quarterly report that's why they treated me like that.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

xsea said:


> Ur still leaving out details.
> What board and what boots?


DC-status
Rossi-Angus
They were gifts for my little brother
I really don't see the necessity of the exact brand unless you work for them and wanna look it up, lol, in that case, please do


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Why do I feel like anyone reading this should put their boots on cause the shit is deep? Seriously this is why you buy boots in person. Second this is why you read product descriptions carefully and fact check everything yourself. You're in Incline Village it's not like you don't have real snowboard shops there. Shop local!


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

crash77 said:


> I think the title qualifies as "firing a shot"!


actually, the new title should read....

*Evo return policy sucks donkey balls. Be warned*


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Why do I feel like anyone reading this should put their boots on cause the shit is deep? Seriously this is why you buy boots in person. Second this is why you read product descriptions carefully and fact check everything yourself. You're in Incline Village it's not like you don't have real snowboard shops there. Shop local!


They were gifts and my brother is in TX but goes boarding as much as he can. He's too young to order stuff and they were sent to him, if EVO would have been more honest, it all would have worked out fine.

But hey you guys WIN, I SUCK< EVO RULEZ, no sweat off my nutz.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

IS3_FTW said:


> actually, the new title should read....
> 
> *Evo return policy sucks donkey balls. Be warned*


Your right/ I'm just still a little bitter, but that's no excuse, I defn went a little over board on the title, they are probably not the the worst. Although I didn't say they were the worst online retailer, I said the worst Major online snowboard retailer...their arnt very many major retailers


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

RockSteady said:


> But hey you guys WIN, I SUCK< EVO RULEZ, no sweat off my nutz.


Dont feel like we are defending EVO. We are not defending them and trying to prove you wrong. We are just trying to understand more, with the lack of info given in the 1st post. Without all the info, we come to our own conclusion. Therefore, we assume that you dont know what your talking about. Which now, we just made an Ass U Me


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

We are not defending them and trying to prove you wrong. [/QUOTE said:


> I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on that. haha, you guys are just haters, I don't think you guys love evo, I just think you hate me but I love haters, so were all good :bowdown:


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

RockSteady said:


> They told me that a board had mag, when I said I couldn't find any description of it having mag, they insisted that it did... they lied, it got here and there was no mag
> They told me DC boots had the same shrinkage and as small a foot print as Burtons...Another lie...
> This was multiple people who verified these things and I just ended up with one big hassle trying to get them to fix their mistakes.
> 
> Look I really am happy some people had a good experience, I don't wish anyone other than a great experience...just putting my thoughts out their that I got treated like crap and I'm a obviously a bit frustrated with it all and will never be buying anything from evo again regardless of how good their sales are.


why is it that all kids today think that any company with recognition is suddenly evil, and employs only evil people? 

I mean, yea there are some companies that - through some tricky wordy and over time , they build up tricky sales tactics.. but, if you do your research no adays you should be fine. It's not like even 10!!! years ago that you COULD NOT research a company all that easily. 

As far as the stuff you ordered. Come on man. I doubt the evo people intentionally lied to you. They probbaly said the burton boots SHOULD have the same footprint.

Half of those people there have no idea what the hell they are talking about...
half of the people at MOST shops have NO idea what they are talking about...

my local shop is rather well known, their ads are plastered all over including some televised competitions. 

You know what? Most of the people there know nothing...

Is this board good for all mountain? Answer: all of our boards are good for all mountain. UH, like this board that says STRICTLY for parkrats? 

gotta do your own research today. People dont get paid enough to really specialize in these products. The products are sold WAY too cheap for that. Even if they pay '.......ok.........' bottom line is, people dont really want to try anymore until they are in the upper rungs of business. Everyone thinks they are special and everything is beneath them. So why try until they hit 'where tey should be'

Just research your stuff next time. You could have easily googled the products you bought elsewhere first...

and buying boots online is a fools gamble....


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

Sincraft said:


> why is it that all kids today think that any company with recognition is suddenly evil, and employs only evil people?
> 
> I mean, yea there are some companies that - through some tricky wordy and over time , they build up tricky sales tactics.. but, if you do your research no adays you should be fine. It's not like even 10!!! years ago that you COULD NOT research a company all that easily.
> 
> ...



Your such a mix of ingnorance and arrogance man, it's funny as hell, read more of the thread next time genius. I'm also willing to bet my bottom dollar I'm older than you little boy.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This thread sucks. Basically just complaining about an inconvenient experience. Nothing shady happened, nobody dropped the ball, it just took a phone call/email or two to get it resolved to everyone's satisfaction. Sounds like it was handled just fine, even if not above and beyond in this instance. Move on.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bought many times from Evo. Returned a few things. No problemo here.


----------



## Robisten8 (Dec 18, 2012)

First off for those of you stating purchase local, realize that not everyone lives in an area with stores that keep a large selection of snowboard gear. I live in Texas as well. EVO has such sweet deals at times and a great return policy that it's hands down worth the chance to try a boot from them and have the protection of their return policy. I purchased a set of boots from EVO for my wife, but they didn't fit well so I immediately initiated a return. The return shipment was still on the way to them when I found a pair of bindings I'd been looking for on their site. They were the lowest price around, so I contacted them via phone. They checked the other online retailer for price and availability and then placed the order for me (with price match plus 5%) for those bindings with the refund credit I was going to get from the boot return. Best of all, my bindings were shipped before they even received the boot return.

I'd say that customer service is above and beyond what any other retailer will do in that same situation. 

EVO has a customer for life on this end.


----------



## cmo (Jan 13, 2010)

Ordered from EVO several times w/ no issue. Even when they shipped the wrong item they corrected it w/in a couple minute phone call and sent me a label to return and even offered me a discount to make up for it. 

I'm not sure why you think they should pay to ship back the exact products you ordered unless I'm misunderstanding something here. Seems like standard return policy. Sounds easily avoidable if you actually researched the items you were buying yourself beforehand and not depended on somebody else. You are posting on a forum that has sections dedicated for those types of questions....


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

You know what guys I see the light now, THANKYOU :dizzy:
I was lost now I'm found. I was wrong. Evo treated me like royalty. Best company in the industry. My bad, please forgive me, especially coincidentally all the evo family from Washington that might even work there...It was very stupid of my to post about my experience. You guys have more than proved I'm just an A-hole looking for attention and I appreciate that. MUCH LOVE:eusa_clap:

Good thing I'm still rich, I still live in the nicest city in NV and I still don't work and I still get to go ride everyday...so have fun today, I'll be at squaw thinking about all you haters


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

RockSteady said:


> Good thing I'm still rich, I still live in the nicest city in NV and I still don't work and I still get to go ride everyday...so have fun today, I'll be at squaw thinking about all you haters


For you to have all of this going for you in life...WHY?:dunno:

Opinions are just that. Have fun today man!


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

crash77 said:


> For you to have all of this going for you in life...WHY?:dunno:
> 
> Opinions are just that. Have fun today man!


I agree, I count my blessings everyday and appreciate the hell out of them...then I go ride...My favorite thing to do when I'm not riding is volunteering sometimes 10 hours a day at the Truckee Humane Society, I don't have the right to get upset. And thanks dude I always do, I appreciate the love.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

RockSteady said:


> You know what guys I see the light now, THANKYOU :dizzy:
> I was lost now I'm found. I was wrong. Evo treated me like royalty. Best company in the industry. My bad, please forgive me, especially coincidentally all the evo family from Washington that might even work there...It was very stupid of my to post about my experience. You guys have more than proved I'm just an A-hole looking for attention and I appreciate that. MUCH LOVE:eusa_clap:
> 
> Good thing I'm still rich, I still live in the nicest city in NV and I still don't work and I still get to go ride everyday...so have fun today, I'll be at squaw thinking about all you haters


I didn't know Incline Village was located in Vegas. Good news. Vegas > the entireity of the rest of Nevada except for winter. Fact.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> I didn't know Incline Village was located in Vegas. Good news. Vegas > the entireity of the rest of Nevada except for winter. Fact.


WRONGO!! Incline Village FTW any time of year... and twice on Sundays.





RockSteady said:


> I agree, I count my blessings everyday and appreciate the hell out of them...then I go ride...My favorite thing to do when I'm not riding is volunteering sometimes 10 hours a day at the Truckee Humane Society, I don't have the right to get upset. And thanks dude I always do, I appreciate the love.


<in my best Allen Harper voice> Dude, I'm up or adoption... if you/your parents are so inclined :dunno:. Polite, low maintenance and housebroken to boot . Plus, you'll have riding company all winter long :thumbsup:.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

NoOtherOptions said:


> I didn't know Incline Village was located in Vegas. Good news. Vegas > the entireity of the rest of Nevada except for winter. Fact.


haha, might wanna go to Incline or do a little research instead of sounding so ignorant...Incline is the nicest spot in NV hands down, also the wealthiest city in NV...Look it up next time smart guy.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

:thumbsup:


davidj said:


> WRONGO!! Incline Village FTW any time of year... and twice on Sundays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: You're hilarious dude! That's a hell of a sales pitch.... Thanks for the clarification.
Where you from?


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

Unfortunately it really can be difficult to order anything online. Absolutely stuff for this sport! Return shipping rates are stupid. 

Evo and Snowboard Connection are kinda "local" to me, I am about an hour away not including Seattle's SHITTIEST traffic ever, lol, but I def make it there whenever I need something. I have wasted soooo much gas driving from North Seattle, to Olympia, to Bellevue, Univ. PL. back and forth, repeat. But worth it. If you can, drive further to another shop if you reeeeallly need some important gear. 

Personally, Evo, SnowConn. and NWSnowboards have been the most amazing stores and employees I have ever dealt with out of like any store I've ever been to. But all that I've bought and returned has been dealt with in person... Must be a different team for returns sounds like!


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

k8xp said:


> Unfortunately it really can be difficult to order anything online. Absolutely stuff for this sport! Return shipping rates are stupid.
> 
> Return shipping costs are stupid, couldn't agree more and thanks for the respectful response, you proved that you can have a different opinion without being a-hole to me. :yahoo:


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

Everybody has experiences like this and get overly pissed off dude, lol it's whatever. 

I recently got banned from an aquarium site because I decided to bad mouth a mod for their wrong advice. I had proof on the site I was right and they didn't like that  (don't worry here mods... I like you guys! I'm a good girl most of the time ; )


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

RockSteady said:


> haha, might wanna go to Incline or do a little research instead of sounding so ignorant...Incline is the nicest spot in NV hands down, also the wealthiest city in NV...Look it up next time smart guy.


I'm born and raised in Nevada, so shut up you spoiled little brat. God you are fucking annoying. I was born in Reno, and spent plenty of time in and around Incline Village. Vegas is the best part of that state hands down, the rest of it is second rate and trashy as fuck. The people, the city, everything is superior in Vegas. The only thing (which if you had any comprehension you'd understand) that I like in Incline Village as opposed to Vegas is that you have boarding in the winter which I obviously love.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Also the stupid comment about Incline Village being the wealthiest area is a joke. The only reason the area has wealth is because of Nevada's favorable taxation for corporations. It's number two for corporation formation after Delaware. Most of the counted "wealth" for Incline is either in the form of shell corporations or people hiding assets to avoid taxation. Far fewer people live there than list as a place of residence. Boom, knowledge dropped. And I'm out.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Boom, knowledge dropped. And I'm out.




10 char


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

RockSteady said:


> ...Where you from?


Texas... but spent some time in and around Incline Village over the years.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

NoOtherOptions said:


> I'm born and raised in Nevada, so shut up you spoiled little brat. God you are fucking annoying. I was born in Reno, and spent plenty of time in and around Incline Village. Vegas is the best part of that state hands down, the rest of it is second rate and trashy as fuck. The people, the city, everything is superior in Vegas. The only thing (which if you had any comprehension you'd understand) that I like in Incline Village as opposed to Vegas is that you have boarding in the winter which I obviously love.


And NoOtherOptions is the proud owner of our first forum infraction. Bit of an experiment. I don't know what you guys can or can't see on the forum, but in case it's not visible or accessible to you, different infractions give you different points. This one gets 2. 5 accumulated points gets you a 14 day suspension. The points expire after 14 days.

If this isn't visible to members, I'll post it up in a stickied thread somewhere.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Interesting point system there.

I'm gonna jump in on the buying local point. Until my local shop will let me return equipment that I have tried and do not like, or until they have their own warranty that lasts for a solid long time (years, not 60 days), Dogfunk and Backcountry will have my business.

Pretty much the only thing I will buy local is art and food. Maybe if an actual snowboard company made boards locally, I would buy... but only if I liked them.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Donutz said:


> And NoOtherOptions is the proud owner of our first forum infraction. Bit of an experiment. I don't know what you guys can or can't see on the forum, but in case it's not visible or accessible to you, different infractions give you different points. This one gets 2. 5 accumulated points gets you a 14 day suspension. The points expire after 14 days.
> 
> If this isn't visible to members, I'll post it up in a stickied thread somewhere.


fuck. you. 

and fuck your stupidass demerit system. this little prick has been a condescending douchebag in his entire presence on the site - let alone this thread. 

you get on your high horse about "don't say things you wouldn't say face to face" - well, look at the shit the OP has been saying. 

fuck your nanny mentality and your pussification of this forum. i'm about to write this whole fucking thing off. your censorship is a motherfucking joke. 

go ahead and fucking rack up my points... i don't think i'll be posting too much anyways


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> fuck. you.
> 
> and fuck your stupidass demerit system. this little prick has been a condescending douchebag in his entire presence on the site - let alone this thread.
> 
> ...


-1 on the tone, but +1000 on the substance of the post!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

RockSteady is the absolute worst fucking SnowboardingForum poster


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> -1 on the tone, but +1000 on the substance of the post!


the thing is that that is exactly how i would say it face to face.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I said my peace to Donutz in a PM but I like how I get an infraction after being here for years but he gets off for shit talking and trolling in an entire thread. I probably went at him a bit hard, but the little shit deserved it.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

NoOtherOptions said:


> I'm born and raised in Nevada, so shut up you spoiled little brat. God you are fucking annoying. I was born in Reno, and spent plenty of time in and around Incline Village. Vegas is the best part of that state hands down, the rest of it is second rate and trashy as fuck. The people, the city, everything is superior in Vegas. The only thing (which if you had any comprehension you'd understand) that I like in Incline Village as opposed to Vegas is that you have boarding in the winter which I obviously love.


Yeah, nothing new dude. If your from Reno, you should know I'm use to the whole "everyone from incline is a rich snob attitude". By the way the average price home in Incline village is not only the highest in NV but its one of the highest in the nation. So if people here are not wealthy how do they afford lake front homes 5 min from a ski resort (diamond peak) 20-30 min to the world class ski resorts and a brisk walk to the Hyatt Casino?? There is no poor part. I really don't care that much though man. I'd live anywhere as long as I can go ride near by...I lived at Kirkwood last year, I was living in Big Bear in November and December and the lake front home I was at in Boulder Bay Big Bear was twice the size of my house in Incline and half the price.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Interesting point system there.
> 
> I'm gonna jump in on the buying local point. Until my local shop will let me return equipment that I have tried and do not like, or until they have their own warranty that lasts for a solid long time (years, not 60 days), Dogfunk and Backcountry will have my business.:eusa_clap:
> 
> Pretty much the only thing I will buy local is art and food. Maybe if an actual snowboard company made boards locally, I would buy... but only if I liked them.


I'm with YOU 100% dude....if anything good came out of this thread, this post is it...Well said!:thumbsup:


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> fuck. you.
> 
> and fuck your stupidass demerit system. this little prick has been a condescending douchebag in his entire presence on the site - let alone this thread.
> 
> ...


Please don't go dude! We'll all be heart broken, we need you


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> the thing is that that is exactly how i would say it face to face.


If that was true you'd have the world record for the human being that's been knocked out the most times


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

davidj said:


> Texas... but spent some time in and around Incline Village over the years.


I have a bunch of family in Austin. PM me I'll throw you my phone number. If you come out to N. Lake (to snowboard every day), If I'm around I'll hook u up with a comfy spot to crash and we'll tear Squaw up. I'll be living at Squaw, Ski-in-ski-out next season. respect, politeness and house broken you sold me. ;o)


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> fuck. you.
> 
> and fuck your stupidass demerit system. this little prick has been a condescending douchebag in his entire presence on the site - let alone this thread.
> 
> ...


Well, on that subject, I've been watching the thread and he didn't get to that level of tone -- or if he did, I missed it. In fact at the point where Options flamed him, he had backed down on his original rant, and was having a civil conversation (relatively anyway).

As to the other, please do feel free to write off this forum and go elsewhere. You may be Scott's friend, but I don't know you from jack. All I see is a huge bag of air who likes to flame people from the safety of his keyboard. If you've actually contributed something besides "atmosphere", I can't think of it offhand. At least BA contributes, in betwen comparing people to women's dirty bits.

If you don't think you can manage to stay away on your own, and you don't think you can behave in something even vaguely resembling a civil manner, let me know and I'll be happy to help you out the door. I've already made it pretty clear that "suicide by mod" is just fine with me.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

their customer service has for sure gone downhill a bit.. i've been straight up lied to, and misinformed more than a few times.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

As to the other, please do feel free to write off this forum and go elsewhere. You may be Scott's friend, but I don't know you from jack. All I see is a huge bag of air who likes to flame people from the safety of his keyboard. If you've actually contributed something besides "atmosphere", I can't think of it offhand. At least BA contributes, in betwen comparing people to women's dirty 
bits.[/COLOR

:eusa_clap:


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

huckfin said:


> their customer service has for sure gone downhill a bit.. i've been straight up lied to, and misinformed more than a few times.


Word :yahoo:


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

RockSteady said:


> Yeah, nothing new dude. If your from Reno, you should know I'm use to the whole "everyone from incline is a rich snob attitude". By the way the average price home in Incline village is not only the highest in NV but its one of the highest in the nation. So if people here are not wealthy how do they afford lake front homes 5 min from a ski resort (diamond peak) 20-30 min to the world class ski resorts and a brisk walk to the Hyatt Casino?? There is no poor part. I really don't care that much though man. I'd live anywhere as long as I can go ride near by...I lived at Kirkwood last year, I was living in Big Bear in November and December and the lake front home I was at in Boulder Bay Big Bear was twice the size of my house in Incline and half the price.


It's artificially rich is my point that you don't seem to pick up on. It's a city where the rich hide their taxable assets. If you are actually wealthy and not just someone's rich kid (which I don't care if you are but you strike me as someone who hasn't earned his own money yet) you'd understand what I'm saying. You say "the income here is the highest!" that's only true because people from San Fran who live 90% of the time there buy a 2nd home in Nevada and list their holding corporation that has all their true assets as being incorporated in Incline Village. So when the statisticians roll through they go "holy hell! Incline is the richest area in Nevada!" it's a farce man. You act like I don't understand the area and I do. I understand wealth, I'm from Nevada as I've stated and I'm an attorney who understands the tax code as my best friend from law school works for a firm that manages assets of the rich (your neighbors). I don't care if you are rich, I work with, hang out with, and work for plenty of wealthy people. Most of them are modest, you running around saying "I'M RICH I'M RICH" makes me doubt you as having any actual wealth beyond a trust fund and generational wealth. Being born to someone isn't something to brag about.

It's awesome to be wealthy, and I'd love to take six months off to just be a ski bum. So congrats on that man. But drop the attitude, I don't care what Donutz says you were flame baiting.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

NoOtherOptions said:


> It's awesome to be wealthy, and I'd love to take six months off to just be a ski bum. So congrats on that man. But drop the attitude, I don't care what Donutz says you were flame baiting.


I'll tell you what I saw, for what it's worth. Rocksteady started a thread that was really nothing more than a rant. And a lot of people rebutted him, and quite calmly IMO. After a bit of back and forth, rocksteady said the equivalent of "OK, I give up" and started talking about towns or something. At this point I got bored and stopped paying much attention, so I'm not up on the details. For some reason, _this_ is when you decided to jump down his throat. :icon_scratch: I'm assuming it's a "local" thing since you seem to have a lot of info on the subject. As I mentioned in the PM, your phrasing was just a bit over the line. Right now the "infraction" thing is looking like more trouble than it's worth, but that just means I'll be going with "2 warnings then suspension" which really if you think about it isn't any better.

As to yours and other's comments about rocksteady (Rocksteady: Hey, I'm _standing_ here! :laugh: ) he is by no means the only member who is a PITA sometimes with the sarcasm or the attitude or the condescension -- nor is he anywhere near the worst. But let's face it, I can't spend my whole online day running around slapping people with a ruler yelling "bippedy boppedy boo!". So I have a line, and if you don't cross it I don't say anything, and if you cross it, something happens.

And yeah, you've been here a few years, and under the "old system" you would have gotten away with it, and rocksteady would have been bitch-slapped if he responded in kind, and he and other members would be saying "WTF???". We lost comeback_kid and streetlegal IMO specifically because they tried to be mini-shredlifes and couldn't figure out why they were getting in trouble for it.

So, I expect a certain level of civility from everyone. It's not complicated. At least I don't think it is.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

i love EVO. I find what they have, then i go online and research if it fits my needs


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

NoOtherOptions said:


> It's artificially rich is my point that you don't seem to pick up on. It's a city where the rich hide their taxable assets. If you are actually wealthy and not just someone's rich kid (which I don't care if you are but you strike me as someone who hasn't earned his own money yet) you'd understand what I'm saying. You say "the income here is the highest!" that's only true because people from San Fran who live 90% of the time there buy a 2nd home in Nevada and list their holding corporation that has all their true assets as being incorporated in Incline Village. So when the statisticians roll through they go "holy hell! Incline is the richest area in Nevada!" it's a farce man. You act like I don't understand the area and I do. I understand wealth, I'm from Nevada as I've stated and I'm an attorney who understands the tax code as my best friend from law school works for a firm that manages assets of the rich (your neighbors). I don't care if you are rich, I work with, hang out with, and work for plenty of wealthy people. Most of them are modest, you running around saying "I'M RICH I'M RICH" makes me doubt you as having any actual wealth beyond a trust fund and generational wealth. Being born to someone isn't something to brag about.
> 
> It's awesome to be wealthy, and I'd love to take six months off to just be a ski bum. So congrats on that man. But drop the attitude, I don't care what Donutz says you were flame baiting.


#1 show me where any where on this thread I said I was rich
#2 the whole tax thing, that's all of NV, why do they all choose incline, could it be cause its on Lake Tahoe, hmm, stateline NV is the second richest city in NV, its also on lake Tahoe and where one of the Heavenly bases is. hmmmm. just a tax shelter huh.
#3 you made one correct point that I will agree with you whole heartedly on, the stat is actually over 80% of the homes in N. Lake are second homes- but that's Cali too, the fact is not many wealthy people are trying to live in the cold 24/7 in the winter, they come up with their families on holidays to their ridiculous second homes that they use twice a year and most of these people have more than a couple homes.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

So, I expect a certain level of civility from everyone. It's not complicated. At least I don't think it is.[/QUOTE]

It's not, I will try to keep it more civil in the future


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

RockSteady said:


> You know what guys I see the light now, THANKYOU :dizzy:
> I was lost now I'm found. I was wrong. Evo treated me like royalty. Best company in the industry. My bad, please forgive me, especially coincidentally all the evo family from Washington that might even work there...It was very stupid of my to post about my experience. You guys have more than proved I'm just an A-hole looking for attention and I appreciate that. MUCH LOVE:eusa_clap:
> 
> *Good thing I'm still rich*, I still live in the nicest city in NV and I still don't work and I still get to go ride everyday...so have fun today, I'll be at squaw thinking about all you haters


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> :eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


Thanks for that.


----------



## cmo (Jan 13, 2010)

RockSteady said:


> #1 show me where any where on this thread I said I was rich.......


not sure why I'm mildly entertained by this thread but he's kinda got you there... 



RockSteady said:


> ........
> Good thing I'm still rich, I still live in the nicest city in NV and I still don't work and I still get to go ride everyday...so have fun today, I'll be at squaw thinking about all you haters


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

RockSteady said:


> #1 show me where any where on this thread I said I was rich
> #2 the whole tax thing, that's all of NV, why do they all choose incline, could it be cause its on Lake Tahoe, hmm, stateline NV is the second richest city in NV, its also on lake Tahoe and where one of the Heavenly bases is. hmmmm. just a tax shelter huh.
> #3 you made one correct point that I will agree with you whole heartedly on, the stat is actually over 80% of the homes in N. Lake are second homes- but that's Cali too, the fact is not many wealthy people are trying to live in the cold 24/7 in the winter, they come up with their families on holidays to their ridiculous second homes that they use twice a year and most of these people have more than a couple homes.


Point 1 has already been shown as false see above.

Point 2 is incoherent. If anything you are proving my point for me. They choose Incline because it's close to the border, and Nevada has fantastic laws for corporation and asset protection as well as testamentary laws. Same for Stateline, it's a location of convenience. If I ever create a trust for someone it's always based out of Nevada.

Point 3 I don't get what you are trying to say. Again you are proving that it's artificial. Aspen could say the same shit. No one really lives there, it's fake, it's false it's not real. Why isn't this registering? It's as real as a Wild West theme park. It's where people come for a weekend, why does that sound appealing to leave in? There's no culture, no events, Reno sucks as the closest actual city, etc. It's cool to visit, not live in.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

incidentally, that post is also pretty much where he admitted to being a complete douchebag.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Point 1 has already been shown as false see above.
> 
> Point 2 is incoherent. If anything you are proving my point for me. They choose Incline because it's close to the border, and Nevada has fantastic laws for corporation and asset protection as well as testamentary laws. Same for Stateline, it's a location of convenience. If I ever create a trust for someone it's always based out of Nevada.
> 
> Point 3 I don't get what you are trying to say. Again you are proving that it's artificial. Aspen could say the same shit. No one really lives there, it's fake, it's false it's not real. Why isn't this registering? It's as real as a Wild West theme park. It's where people come for a weekend, why does that sound appealing to leave in? There's no culture, no events, Reno sucks as the closest actual city, etc. It's cool to visit, not live in.


You guys are the best, I love how you guys are so ready to jump the gun you can't sense sarcasm...You guys really want me to be the biggest ass ever over an Evo post, get a grip...I get it you guys are smarter than me I'm just some rich tool...haha


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

cmo said:


> not sure why I'm mildly entertained by this thread but he's kinda got you there...


Sarcasm smart guy but if you want me to be retarded it's OK, I'll live :blink: a 

You guys are unbelievably funny, had you not responded to my post with such vengeance it just would have went away but even bad attention is a hell of a lot better than no attention.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> :eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


Only a professional troll would not get the joke, you guys get a life


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

you guys need to smoke more herb, you guys remind me of me without herb, haha:huh:


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm beginning to think RockSteady is just an alt for JetFalcon. And he sounds like blunted_nose sometimes too :huh:


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

Varza said:


> I'm beginning to think RockSteady is just an alt for JetFalcon. And he sounds like blunted_nose sometimes too :huh:


This is my new favorite post-- we're tearing up over here  THANK YOU Varsa and your close but no cigar...
RockSteady is an Alt for BigblackDday and of course GetMeMygravybitch420 was my way old OG super troll alt  a


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

RockSteady said:


> This is my new favorite post-- we're tearing up over here
> This Alt is for BigblackDD, Sawtootheaglesnair and rapeLLingRandy oh yeah and GetMeMygravybitch420 was my way old OG super troll alt


Dude just stop. I want to like you, you are in my home state which I have massive love for. Be easy dude.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

this thread should have been killed after post 5.

Mods, did you actually read post #5? Can I get a collective wtf?


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

Sick-Pow said:


> this thread should have been killed after post 5.
> 
> Mods, did you actually read post #5? Can I get a collective wtf?


:dizzy: Your right bro this is outta control, post#5, I should have been auto banned.
I swear you guys act like I said Evo was the worst retailer ever. I said the worst MAJOR SNOWBOARD retailer.. their are only a handful of major snowboard retailers and it just surprised me that Evo is one of them. I will be using the other ones personally but I can defintely tell you guys take your retail very serious and have hardcore love for Evo on a whole nother level, that I just don't have. So if you guys wanna keep using them I promise I wont get mad. 

SOOOO "Boom, knowledge dropped. And I'm out." :icon_scratch:


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Dude just stop. I want to like you, you are in my home state which I have massive love for. Be easy dude.


Weird, All the Incline boyz think I'm easy, I thought I liked you too but I'd say love describes my feelings to a T cutie


----------

